# Stay On Topic



## Tait

Please stay on topic. Off-topic discussions and digression will be moderated (moved, hidden or deleted). When a topic is considered well answered I would like the moderators to lock the topic.

Posts aimed at people (as opposed to answering the topic) or topics aimed at people; We'll aim to make sure they are all moderated too. This is a Coffee Forum.


----------

